# South East meet 26th Feb 7-7:30pm venue @ top of pg 2



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

As the south east rep I guess I should try to arrange a meeting. The Brighton meet went quite well and was a nice evening.

What are peoples opinions here? Due to the time most people havent eaten so perhaps we meet up, check out the TT's and go grab a pint and a bite to eat?

Im very flexible on locations and dont mind travelling if it means we can get a bunch of us together. Thursday nights are best for me.

Opinions please!


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Joss,

I,d be up for it mate...

Either Thurs eves or a Sat morning is good for me

Mark..


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

I am always up for a meet and enjoyed Brighton to. Sunday mornings are good for me but not mind meeting in the week if I am not away with work


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I suggest a date towards the end of Feb, gives it time to get a few people interested Thurs 19th or the 26th?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Prefer the 26th personally, however thats only cos I'm skint after my little break. Thursday isgood for me, Sundays are okish normally work sat night or sunday so either tired or working.

John


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Joss
Thursday evenings are ok for me.
David


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

The 19th would be better for me, can do saturday mornings or sundays to

Jon


----------



## markfoyle (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi All,

Are there ever any meets on the South coast more Southampton / Bournemouth way? Just thinking would love to come along however work in Poole and is likely to talk quite a while to get over to Brighton way..

If not and free then a drive down seems good to meet you all and have a look at your TT's.

Mark


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

We have met once at brighton and once in guildford (which is straight up the m3/a3 for you, just in case you have geographical dyslexia). It's a fairly new bunch meeting, well I say bunch only 4 of us so far so would be nice to get more there Joss is our rep and I would imagine he will be around to confirm the next one very soon.

I will of course be there showing off my new tyres, and battery cover that I sourced on ebay this week, I may even finish polishing my charge pipe.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Do you think its worth waiting until we have some more people interested?


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

I think setting a date and a place is good as people need something to work to. Then we can judge numbers


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Well the 20th is going to be difficult for me now. Lets make it thursday the 26th, I will look into a location somewhere in the middle of us all.


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

sounds good to me just let me no where


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Aye good for me too I think.

John


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

denTTed said:


> Aye good for me too I think.
> 
> John


Hi John,

Looking at multimap I think youre located in the middle. Is there anywhere round your way you can recommend?

Cheers,
Joss.


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

There is a place in Crawley called tilgate park which has plenty of car parking space and well as a nice pub and if you fancy bringing the other halves there is a nice big lake to have a walk around. I have been to a few car meets here
Can provided more info if needed
Address: 
Tilgate Park
Titmus Drive
Tilgate 
Crawley
West Sussex RH10 5PQ

http://www.crawley.gov.uk/stellent/idcp ... nodeId=256

See what you guys think


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks good to me, free parking too


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I know where it is..


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

So is this the venue?
Im happy if you guys are happy


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be there, just the 3 of us so far...


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

I am supposed to be working, will try and get it off


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ill be there


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Should we start a mods since last meet?

Me.

Battery cover
New tyres
Puddle lights, glove box leds
Polished charge pipe (poss throttle body etc before we met)
Black bolts on fuel cap
Silver engine bling kit (joss's one)


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi all any times of when you are meeting.Neil


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

neil millard tt said:


> Hi all any times of when you are meeting.Neil


LOL very good question :lol:

Say about 19:00 - 19:30?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

denTTed said:


> Should we start a mods since last meet?


Me:
Forge oil and coolant caps
Forge strut top covers
anodised Fuel filler cap screws
Titanium headlight inserts
Angel eyes
Clear corners
and the mod up my sleeve should be ready by then too 
*edit* I forgot numberplate leds


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh I have new number plates too, as the old ones fell off when driving, screwing them on tomorrow.

And a new mod, internal or external?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

External


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Hmmm, very secretive....

Ohh abt grill? or is it grill based?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

nope not front end related, done enough to the front this weekend


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

your car is pretty much sorted, so I give up...*waits till thursday

john


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well you guys have either more money or more time than me lol I have only managed to do a boost gauge in the air vent and a ipod connector for stereo


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I have only worked for 6 days since the last meet, I was owed a lot of time off and had to take it before the end of feb.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

denTTed said:


> your car is pretty much sorted, so I give up...*waits till thursday
> 
> john


Pretty much sorted?

I still want to do loads to it 

Ill show you the new bits Thursday


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Can we have a show of hands from all of you who are definitely attending?

J55TTC


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

So Im on my own then, Ill be meeting at my house and seeing as I dont have to drive there'll be loads of cold beer :lol:


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Not on your own will be there this time. Neil


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

8) will be good to meet you Neil. Anyone else?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

of course, I'll be there.


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

I will be there 100% just about to go and clean the car, see you all later. I will take some pics and post them as nee dto try out my new camera


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Cool looks likr there will be 3 of us


----------

